# Bessacarr E425 and Swift Warranty again our response



## 108430 (Nov 23, 2007)

I feel that I should respond in regards to the people and a few Dealers who have responded to my post of ” Swifts 3 year warranty” On our New Bessacarr E425, MHB803

The majority of the responses have been in agreement in some sort to what I have said in my post, and a few who feel that I have been a bit to heavy on Swift, and stringing things along (Carol) and getting my £10 worth, I will certainly join but I am not being cajoled into joining so I feel it is only correct and honest to enlarge on this situation

Our Bessacarr E425 as I stated previously was collected From Marquise Motor homes (Northampton) on the 1st November 2007 and had a serious amount of defects showing up within a few days and others which Marquis service dept had not even bothered to rectify, (even though they are paid to do a correct PDI) in regards to the other defects which should have been picked up at the factory with swifts Supposedly Quality Control are:

The panel in the floor which was not even screwed down and vibrated off under the carpet and my foot went straight through the floor.(I had to secure it not Swift or Marquis) Swift deny any knowledge of this happening “but please read other members happening of this, as well as the bed breaking
Two rear windows where the securing window latches would not secure correctly.
The whole worktop had to be replaced because a large amount of glue was unable to be removed from the top.
Warped lower cupboard doors
Refusal to give customers the Key Code card along with their New Vehicle
We have a Horrible wind whistling noise coming from the area of the Fridge when we have either the drivers/passenger windows open more than 1-2 inches,(still not resolved) so it means that we cannot have either of the windows open Marquise told us to purchase window wind deflectors what a joke, this is a Swift problem.
A control panel which certainly will not do what it is supposed to do its just part of an expensive ornament (still not resolved)
A really bad creaking step which an attempt to cure by Marquis but is now back again
Upper Bed Slat Missing and grey anchor points broken (resolved), plus other things which were stated on their webpage as part of the vehicle (but were not).
And now having to look to see if I can stop the horrible black tarish marks down the side of the vehicle it seem looking at the join beading on the roof by the Luton that is very wavy and it looks like a 1/3rd of the beading is not even correctly sealed so god knows what’s happening up there.
The above is certainly the fault of Swifts lack of Quality Control within its production line and stems further I feel.
Other defects which had to be fixed ,Microwave (New One Fitted) replacement front carpet, Marquis Fitted A TV Ariel but did not fit it correctly, did not even connect it to the power even???..plus others resolved,These faults are beside the Fiat problems on the vehicle.
We have had the rear bed support strut break in the past few weeks; we have a dealer who has agreed to try to get it under the warranty, When Marquis took our motor home away in regards o the defects they had it for 7 weeks, the rear bed broke a couple of weeks ago and will not be repaired for another month, so having our Vehicle for 5 months and unable to use it for 3 months, is not what I would call great service but Swift feels that this is acceptable to have to cancel breaks away because the bed breaks or warranty work
In response to a gentleman called peter who I think is part of Swift and who stated in a response and tried to turn it around by saying that he thinks I may have lost the plot in regards to Swift and the Warranty.” Peter it’s certainly Swift who has lost it in regards to Customer Service. Warranty and Quality Control

Swift do Not have a Committed National dealer network it relies on the courtesy and helpfulness of its Dealers and there are a couple out there to carry out the warranty work “But cannot force any dealer to do the warranty work”, along with no warranty for battery, fridges,fires cookers etc it relies on the goodwill and guarantee of the manufacturers involved “ Part of an email from swift” (As there is no National Warranty Policy Agreement within the caravan industry and although The Swift Group will authorise any of our dealers or approved recognised service centres we cannot insist that the non-supplying dealer undertakes the work)
So it means that people are stuck with a bad dealer
I have been treated diabolically by Marquise, and Swift will not deal directly with its purchasers of its products, and really have lost a very committed customer, so I am putting a factual letter together for BBC Watchdog as I feel this should be given a wider audience, and Yes Swift I have certain knowledge in this field having spent 28 years in Sales and Marketing within the Motor Industry, having to retire early through ill health, what I have stated is Fact certainly not Fiction.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

fleet said:


> I feel that I should respond in regards to the people and a few Dealers who have responded to my post of " Swifts 3 year warranty" On our New Bessacarr E425, MHB803
> 
> The majority of the responses have been in agreement in some sort to what I have said in my post, and a few who feel that I have been a bit to heavy on Swift, and stringing things along (Carol) and getting my £10 worth, I will certainly join but I am not being cajoled into joining so I feel it is only correct and honest to enlarge on this situation
> 
> ...


Fleet,my apologies to you.Please send a pm with your details and we will make contact.Regards Peter.


----------



## roclaire (Apr 2, 2008)

*swift problems again...*

we are fully in agreement with you ..peter has posted a reply to our complaints and to give him some credit ..he says that they could of handled things differently ...in our case but after reading your complaints about bed ect it seems that they have not really took any notice of your problems ,because presumablely if they had we would not have problems with our bed breaking on our 2008 model....if we had known about this site and its forums we probably would not have bought a swift van...as they say the pen is mighter than the sword ....so you have our total sympathy ...we know that with any thing produced in numbers there are going to be problems ...but these need addressing and not trying to fob people off with poor repaires and manufacturing faults ....you will find that peter smith is the company chaireman owner ....ect he is the top man .so the buck stops with him ....perhaps if he had a few of his unhappy customers meet him at the factory and discuss and try to find remedies for some of these problems.......he would have a better understandingof the problems ....after all we are the ones that use there products ....and know what works and what doesnt ....as for there dealers our first impressions with the one we dealt with allen kerrs of paignton was very good ..but after 1 day of ownership and all our problems we have not heard a single thing from them ...i wonder why .....are they letting swift take all the flack ....they are aware of our problems and should have taken them up on our behalf ......if you care to give me a call i would love to discuss things with you my you can contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Fleet....

I feel for you because just a year ago I was in the same situation with my E410. A number of issues which I couldn't get acknowledged or resolved at the time! It was only through this forum that Swift noticed the 'outcries' and stepped in. They put their hands up and admitted short comings and subsequently put remedies into place.

I know Peter at Swift has taken a lot of stick here from me and other members but my problems at least did get resolved. It remains to be seen if the actions Swift put into place to improve future Quality actually happen. I got mine in Feb 07, you got yours in Nov 07!!!!

Just to share problems :-

I had the floor panel lifting when the drivers window was open. Swift put a process note in place with my dealer, which effectively told them to screw it down.

The Bed Support broke after it was used a couple of times. Swift acknowledged a problem but it took 3-4mths to get a replacement which is an improved design.

The Control Panel was my biggest 'beef'. It didn't do what it said in the manual - basically the Timer functions didn't work. Eventually Swift acknowledged this and there is a process to modify this so that it works with the Timers. I have this and I'm happy with it....nice and warm when you get out of bed!

The Internal Entry Light had a mind of it's own and would come on when driving. Swift acknowledged this and the dealers have a process note to modify this. It no longer works on a timed entry but at least it does what I tell it to 

I've had the Engine Injector Warning light come on a couple of times which was eventually tracked down to a fault in the wiring of the Reversing Light.

Various other little niggles, like excessive sealant in the bathroom, missing screw caps, missing screws, over head trim panel not fitted correctly - all of which I put right. 

I'm sure that Swift are trying to improve things - only time will tell.

Colin


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: swift problems again...*



roclaire said:


> we are fully in agreement with you ..peter has posted a reply to our complaints and to give him some credit ..he says that they could of handled things differently ...in our case but after reading your complaints about bed ect it seems that they have not really took any notice of your problems ,because presumablely if they had we would not have problems with our bed breaking on our 2008 model....if we had known about this site and its forums we probably would not have bought a swift van...as they say the pen is mighter than the sword ....so you have our total sympathy ...we know that with any thing produced in numbers there are going to be problems ...but these need addressing and not trying to fob people off with poor repaires and manufacturing faults ....you will find that peter smith is the company chaireman owner ....ect he is the top man .so the buck stops with him ....perhaps if he had a few of his unhappy customers meet him at the factory and discuss and try to find remedies for some of these problems.......he would have a better understandingof the problems ....after all we are the ones that use there products ....and know what works and what doesnt ....as for there dealers our first impressions with the one we dealt with allen kerrs of paignton was very good ..but after 1 day of ownership and all our problems we have not heard a single thing from them ...i wonder why .....are they letting swift take all the flack ....they are aware of our problems and should have taken them up on our behalf ......if you care to give me a call i would love to discuss things with you my you can contact me at [email protected]


 I also use mine!the isssue with the slats was dealt with so I thought and I am investigating.Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: swift problems again...*



roclaire said:


> we are fully in agreement with you ..peter has posted a reply to our complaints and to give him some credit ..he says that they could of handled things differently ...in our case but after reading your complaints about bed ect it seems that they have not really took any notice of your problems ,because presumablely if they had we would not have problems with our bed breaking on our 2008 model....if we had known about this site and its forums we probably would not have bought a swift van...as they say the pen is mighter than the sword ....so you have our total sympathy ...we know that with any thing produced in numbers there are going to be problems ...but these need addressing and not trying to fob people off with poor repaires and manufacturing faults ....you will find that peter smith is the company chaireman owner ....ect he is the top man .so the buck stops with him ....perhaps if he had a few of his unhappy customers meet him at the factory and discuss and try to find remedies for some of these problems.......he would have a better understandingof the problems ....after all we are the ones that use there products ....and know what works and what doesnt ....as for there dealers our first impressions with the one we dealt with allen kerrs of paignton was very good ..but after 1 day of ownership and all our problems we have not heard a single thing from them ...i wonder why .....are they letting swift take all the flack ....they are aware of our problems and should have taken them up on our behalf ......if you care to give me a call i would love to discuss things with you my you can contact me at [email protected]


Having checked our current production there should be a metal stay/strap fitted to stop the slats falling through on some models these have not been fitted! I can only apologise.Peter.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*''service dept had not even bothered to rectify, (even though they are paid to do a correct PDI)''*

Sorry to hear of your problems, but reading the list 98% of your problems appear to lie at your dealers door.

Yes OK a perfect vehicle should leave the converter and arrive at the dealer, wish they did, would make our life a lot easier but thats what the Pre Delivery Inspection is there for.

-------------------------​
Fleet,

_*", along with no warranty for battery, fridges,fires cookers etc it relies on the goodwill and guarantee of the manufacturers involved " *_

Again your dealer, who is in law obliged to rectify faults in the supplied goods, is responsible.

Regards


----------



## roclaire (Apr 2, 2008)

*re swift and ongoing problems*

i have just read your reply from peter ...i have just spoke to customer services who have tried to tell me that there is a metal rail missing on some vans ..it seems strange as we have been to 5 different dealers and checked our model which is the 630l and the bessacar 495 ....every one we have checked and we only checked brand new vans not second hand ones and they all suffer the same problems that our van has so ,somebody at swift in the workshop or in despatch should be checking for this ...its seems very funny as soon as we all start complaing about the same problem ,,,swift suddenlly find there are parts that have not been fitted...amazing ???? how many times can peter keep appologising its not good enough ..3 times in two days he has said to me we could have done things differently ...what it boils down to is that the people who are making these vans atre not doing a proper job....andf when the owner c.e o .appologises on an open forum and says sorry there are parts missing ,,,,,,one thinks what is he paying his staff for ..so i presume the vans that we went to check that suffer same problems as ours wil now be recalled and problem fixed ...not really acceptable ...because if i was mr smith i would want to know what was going on imn my factory ....as for my ongoing problems we just seem to be going round in circles ...so pleaser contact me and perhaps two heads looking at our problems might be better ..


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi this apears to be happening quite a bit,and the responces are not quite comming to the front.Grokel (and others)is still awaiting a suitable responce from Peter at Swift on Sticky black gunge from last August!I belive he has had some issues settled but last I heard he did not want to rock the boat so to speak so as not to get on the wrong side of the factory that were doing the other bits for him.NOT good ! if this has been settled post it in the correct stikcey black gunge bit so that others may see the results
terry


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

roclaire 

Don't hold your breath as far as Alan Kerr is concerned. If your experience is anything like ours was when we dealt with them you won't hear a single thing from them. They have got your money, so now they don't want to know!

Brian


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

SwiftGroup said:


> Fleet,my apologies to you.Please send a pm with your details and we will make contact.Regards Peter.


Peter, Fleet is not a subscriber, so therefore cannot send or receive PM's...

Carol


----------



## 111233 (Apr 9, 2008)

why have swift not taken up problems with allen kerr after all swift are taking all the stick but it still boils down to it being a swift motorhome ....so we are glad we did not buy the ace we were going to...sounds like the back up from dealers and swift is nil....will definatelly buy an autotrail....we cant afford to gamble on getting a good swift motorhome judeing from what we have read on these posts


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> *''service dept had not even bothered to rectify, (even though they are paid to do a correct PDI)''*
> 
> Sorry to hear of your problems, but reading the list 98% of your problems appear to lie at your dealers door.
> 
> ...


Peter,you are correct but we still have a responsibility to our end customer and cannot push them back to the dealers as it has been shown they struggle to supply a good service just blaming the manufacturer leaving the customer in 'no mans land' Swift must lift its standards and that has been made very clear today but we must look to improve dealers attitudes also.The market is going to change this year with large increases in retail prices with imported product hit hard so we must offer our UK customers a good reliable product.Peter.


----------

